# More efficient tuner management between multiple



## tastyratz (Feb 27, 2008)

Another suggestion.
Should I have seperate threads for each one?
I would like to see an improvement in multi tuner management. I have the s3 and I don't know if its the same way anywhere else like the tivoHD.
I receive popup messages that tivo wants to change the channel to record a suggestion, or that it wants to record a season pass/set recording I have scheduled. It seems the tivo assigns a tuner to the recording and if your on that one you get the message. This is annoying and unnecessary.
The message should at the least have an option to continue watching show and switch tuner (similar to the comcast UI)
or if the other tuner is inactive/not recording at the time it should automatically choose that one to utilize. 

This can be quite the annoyance and would be very welcomed I am sure.


----------



## fuhkinay (Jun 14, 2007)

YES! This is my only real gripe with my ~1 month old Tivo HD. It pisses my wife off to no end. It's really lame that the other tuner is sitting there doing nothing and the show you are watching (yes, we still watch live TV) gets interrupted with the message that it wants to change channels. Your only options are to miss the end of the show you are watching or to cancel the impending recording. I can't beleive there aren't more complaints about this. It would be really simple to add the option "Use other tuner".


----------



## maharg18 (Dec 4, 2002)

I believe this was a bug introduced in the software release several months ago. Presumably it'll be fixed in the spring update. The "normal" functionality is as you describe, it'll use the tuner in the background.


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

Yep--it's some kind of bug. I haven't seen it on my S3 as yet, but in the past I've only gotten that warning if both tuners are scheduled to be in use when it needs the one that you're using. (Of course, it has no way to no whether you're using it or not--one of the tuners is always going to be displayed unless you've placed the unit in standby).


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

maharg18 said:


> I believe this was a bug introduced in the software release several months ago. Presumably it'll be fixed in the spring update. The "normal" functionality is as you describe, it'll use the tuner in the background.


Are you sure? Because I've seen this behavior dating back to the old series 1 DirecTiVos. Maybe it got fixed (and then temporarily unfixed) in the S2DT and S3 units...

But based on my experiences with dual tuner DTiVos there are still some rough edges with the dual tuner handleing.

In addition to the mentioned issue: 
The TiVo treats suggestions differently if they are on the foreground or background tuner [when you do a channel change]. 
The TiVo doesn't give you a choice of shows to cancel when displaying a 3 way recording conflict


----------



## maharg18 (Dec 4, 2002)

Jonathan_S said:


> Are you sure?
> 
> In addition to the mentioned issue:
> The TiVo treats suggestions differently if they are on the foreground or background tuner [when you do a channel change].
> The TiVo doesn't give you a choice of shows to cancel when displaying a 3 way recording conflict


I'm pretty sure, it used to always use the background tuner to record (unless you had 2 recordings). After the fall/winter software release, it started using the foreground tuner instead.

I will agree with your statements above, especially the 3 way conflict, they definitely need to do some work on that one. How hard would it be to give us a choice as to which recording to cancel?


----------

